# Paintings of Atticus



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

This is Atticus! He belongs to rivoli256.

Atty can no longer walk, but that doesn't interfere with his ability to be ADORABLE!









Rivoli & I thought the proceeds from this first painting should go to the HWS to help other hedgies in need.









This painting is going to Atticus' wonderful vet.

If you'd like to see the photo's these paintings came from, you can go to my new website...
http://www.PJsPaintings.weebly.com


----------



## rivoli256 (Mar 1, 2009)

i just wanted to say a *HUGE* thank you to PJ for doing such an amazing job on these 2 paintings of my little guy. these pictures do not come even close to doing her work justice. i received them yesterday & stared at them all night long. it will be very, very hard to part with the one for my vet! 

i cannot wait to usurp more of PJ's time with paintings of my other prickly fellas.

if you are thinking of having her paint something for you, *do not* hesitate! you will regret it if you do. some of the best $$$ i have spent in a while.

i am going to try to get a picture of Atty with his 2 portraits...if he will cooperate, i will post tomorrow (i have a photography class tonight! :lol: )

again, thank you for sharing your talent with us.


----------



## MissC (Nov 15, 2010)

<sniff>
<sigh>
PJ...well...you ARE amazing! as usual, you captured "Atty" perfectly.

I have no idea HOW you do it...but you do it EVERY time.

Rivoli...I say it again: I am SO glad Atty is will you and loved and cared for so obviously.

Now both of you just quit it.
<sniff>


----------



## rivoli256 (Mar 1, 2009)

aw, shucks... 

thank you, MissC.

& i agree...she captured the little huffler **perfectly**


----------



## Hedgehog Grove (Jul 21, 2010)

Amazing as usual PJ


----------



## mcwojo (Dec 29, 2010)

PJ...Those are awesome!!! I can't wait to get mine of Hazel.
Atty is soooooo cute rivoli256. What a doll.
Thanks for sharing


----------



## Sunflowerseeds (Mar 3, 2011)

Those are so stunning PJ, I always love seeing your work.  I am sure my painting of Lecktor is going to be amazing, I have no doubt of it.


----------



## fracturedcircle (May 31, 2010)

ohhh, you steal my heart again. and again.


----------



## RalphsMum (Oct 14, 2010)

just incredible!


----------



## nibletsmom (Dec 20, 2010)

Your paintings are so AMAZING!!
I love each and every one of them. 

As soon as our wedding is over in June...I am contacting you to paint our little Niblet!!

I want a big one...so I have to wait for extra funds to stop being put towards nothing but wedding stuff.  I can't wait!!


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

Love all your paintings!  Kepp em coming!


----------



## rivoli256 (Mar 1, 2009)

ok, here a pics of Atty & his artwork:


----------



## Sunflowerseeds (Mar 3, 2011)

Those pictures of Atty in front of his paintings are great, they really show how big and detailed they are with a size comparison. Great work PJ!


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

Oh Atty!! What a sweet, handsome little guy!

If he's at all like Zoey - then he wasn't all that impressed & just wanted some mealies! :lol: 

Thanks for posting the pictures! They turned out great. And thank you for all the kind words.

Thank you everyone else, as well. What a rewarding little hobby!


----------



## fracturedcircle (May 31, 2010)

Rivoli--how long has Atticus been sick?


----------



## fracturedcircle (May 31, 2010)

nibletsmom said:


> I want a big one...so I have to wait for extra funds to stop being put towards nothing but wedding stuff.  I can't wait!!


i am in a similar situation with the upcoming relocation (moving from the States to Russia, which means Working Towards One Goal and One Goal Only), otherwise PJM would be even busier.


----------



## rivoli256 (Mar 1, 2009)

i wanted to thank PJ once again for capturing so amazingly my little guy. it means the world to me. thank you.

Atticus McAllister Edmund
December 5, 2009 - April 14, 2011


----------



## cynthb (Aug 28, 2008)

Rivoli - So sorry to hear you lost the little guy, he was quite young  It's good that you got the pictures of him with the paintings.

*hugs*


----------



## rivoli256 (Mar 1, 2009)

thank you so much...yes - he was young...he was only about 6 months or so when he 1st starting show symptoms. luckily, it did not get really aggressive (the progression) until a couple of weeks ago. 

i am very lucky to have such wonderful paintings! PJ is fantastic.


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

You've got me crying again. It breaks my heart what some of these little guys have to go through. Atty was fortunate in that he lived his life knowing nothing but love. I have no doubt that he was happy and loved you in return.


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

I am so sorry for the loss of your beautiful little boy.


----------



## hercsmom (Jul 6, 2010)

Atty looked like such a sweet little well-loved boy. RIP little one. And by the way PJ, the paintings are fantastic!


----------



## MissC (Nov 15, 2010)

It. Is. Not. Fair. 

Although I am glad he had YOU.


----------



## rivoli256 (Mar 1, 2009)

thank you so much everyone.

MissC, you are right. it is NOT fair.    

i miss my little grumpalumpagus. 

i hope he is playing nicely with everyone else's hedgies who are no longer with us...though chances are he is driving them bonkers. apologies


----------



## leopardhedgehog (Nov 18, 2010)

I'm so sorry for your loss. Atty was beautiful hedgehog, and you have beautiful paintings of him, to remember him by


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

I am so sorry you lost your beautiful little boy. 

Hugs


----------

